# looking for some help with modern warlock/wizard costume



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a gothic type jacket--very similar to this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIVING-DEAD...TRENCH-COAT-JACKET-SZ-/140457561824?pt=UK_Men for my husband's costume.

I am trying to create a more modern take on a wizard/ warlock kind of costume. I am trying to make the costume look a bit more magical, a little less goth. I have been playing around with mystical symbols, a lot of different hardware pieces etc. to add to the look, but so far nothing is jumping out at me. I don't want to do skulls because that will make it more goth looking. 

I have lighting that I can use in the costume--I have a dozen or so single white non-blinking blinky lights and I also have two of those fiber optic barrettes that I can adapt and use in or on the costume. I have feathers--all kinds of jewelry bits and pieces. I would prefer to sew on things rather than glue so I can potentially adapt the coat for other costumes.

I am going to gel up his silver hair and add a little silver spray glitter and also do a silver beard. 

We are doing a couple's costume--mine is liquid silver leggings, short black silver studded dress with a black netted petticoat with silver stars overtop and a corset belt. Using one of those small witch hats and black feathers--just to give you more of an idea of the kind of look.

I am just stuck on the coat right now--I keep trying all kinds of things but not getting the modern magical wizard look I am trying for so if anyone has any ideas help! I have costumer's block!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

First...NICE coat. Me like!

Just a thought...play with the idea of sun and flames. Not excessive, keep the whole thing understated. Frankly, with the right accessories, this would work fine as is - a modern twist on a staff, maybe utilizing metal instead of wood, that sort of thing.

Post pics of the finished costumes - both of y'all! This sounds great!


----------



## wing (Oct 5, 2011)

How about a staff, with something on top (dragon's foot and lighted "crystal"? Also, an ornate belt (to balance the "bling" on your own costume) with a ceremonial dagger or something?

(still thinking...)

`Wing


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

Love the idea of a staff, but we are flying for Halloween (not on a broom) so taking that might be a bit of a problem--unless I am able to pick up something when we get there--but it would be harder to customize it. Thanks for your thoughts--keep em coming.


----------

